
The big hangover of my generation - ziedbahrouni
https://medium.com/@z.bahrouni/the-big-hangover-of-my-generation-fd19fb2f56c6
======
ziedbahrouni
Recently I turned 31 :-). I also became increasingly frustrated about many
things in tech, economy, society, etc. So did a lot of my friends. At first, I
thought that is typical "30s Blues". But with a bit of research, it turned to
be more than just that. It has to do our parents (always :-D ), the Berlin
Wall, Niel Armstrong, economic productivity, that modem dial-up sound,
Starbucks, and above all "Fight Club". It also turns out to be very good news.

